# The Terror: PedalPCB Aft



## peccary (Dec 11, 2021)

This was one of the very first circuits I bought from PedalPCB but I didn't get around to completing it until now. The board has been built for probably a year!

I owe a couple of people here thanks for this build: @droneshotfpv sent me an OC139 months back to use in this and @SYLV9ST9R did the artwork for me. Thanks to you both! I will be trying out some other transistors in this tomorrow to see if I like anything better.

This is a pretty clear drive pedal that was pulling some farts out of my little practice amp with the bass, so I am guessing that it would play pretty well with my 400+. For bass it really needs to be in full mode - the volume drop when switching to the treble mode is pretty severe, but it's even more pronounced on bass. I kind of hate the treble mode to be honest with you. It might be better for guitar but I'm not sure because I spent most time playing my bass through it and, to be honest, I can hardly play guitar so it's not really intuitive for me to know what to do with the guitar and certain effects.

Anyways, a few weeks ago my wife and I watched the first season The Terror and I became completely obsessed with learning more about the Franklin Expedition to find the Northwest Passage. I thought the show was incredibly well done and acted. I could have done without the supernatural stuff, but it was pretty mellow. It's worth checking out for sure.

I wanted to continue the wordplay regarding ships with my build and figured that Terror would be a good name for a pedal, and SYLV9St9R came up with the bad ass design, so I'm super happy with it.

The decal was much darker black before I baked it. I'd never done any really solid black stuff before and expected it to come out a bit funky, but it it's a bit more pronounced than I thought it would be and what my experience in the past has been. I think it kind of adds to the eeriness in this instance and kind of adds a snowy effect which is on point, though, so I'm pretty happy with it. I included a shot of it before baking. I've been having some printer woes lately, though, so I think it might be time to invest in a better laserjet.


----------



## peccary (Dec 11, 2021)

Also, in the spirit of trying to do a complete build report I attempted to record a little bit with my phone. One of these days I'll start using the computer for recording some decent sound samples that might actually be useful. 

The recordings are pretty bad and my guitar is out of tune, but I recorded a little bit with the bass and the guitar. Maybe someone will find it useful for more than example of how terrible of a player I am 🤣

Bass: 





						0 new items by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Guitar: 





						0 new items by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2021)

Very cool build! I also loved that show.


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 11, 2021)

Good stuff, Joe!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 11, 2021)

Pink wire looking 💅


----------



## peccary (Dec 11, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Pink wire looking 💅


I even omitted the quick connect cable to appease the PedalPCB Illuminati!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 13, 2021)

peccary said:


> I even omitted the quick connect cable to appease the PedalPCB Illuminati!


I saved an outie jack for a build Chris is helping me with


----------



## droneshotfpv (Dec 15, 2021)

Very nice! It is indeed a crazy bass heavy thump, and LOUD... I used it with my Plexi clone, and man, that think CRANKED even harder lol
Glad you were able to get it completed! 
I still have a few of those OC139's I need to drop in the mail, they've been in bubble mailers. A set I got from the UK for @Chuck D. Bones to test with and get their readings, and I still have @Feral Feline's hanging around for when he is ready, which is no rush, but I got ahold of'em! 
Enjoy my friend!


----------



## eh là bas ma (Dec 16, 2021)

i loved the actor playing the captain. He is also in  "Foundation", adapted from Azimov's sci-fi novel.


----------



## peccary (Dec 16, 2021)

justin said:


> i loved the actor playing the captain. He is also in  "Foundation", adapted from Azimov's sci-fi novel.


Yeah, he really stole the show I thought, even with the other great performances. He's also in Mad Men and The Expanse, which are also great shows. I will have to look in to Foundation, I'm a big sci-fi fan and didn't know there was a show. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

justin said:


> i loved the actor playing the captain. He is also in  "Foundation", adapted from Azimov's sci-fi novel.


Yeah what is this foundation adaptation? I read several of the books


----------



## Kroars (Dec 16, 2021)

Gorgeous man! Nice work!!


----------



## fig (Dec 17, 2021)

Beautiful work and great demo Joe. 😍


----------

